# does any store have this hidden in a corner somewhere lol



## Angelus (7/1/22)

hi all

i have been looking for one of these on and off for a while now but i havnt had any luck so far.

is anyone able to assist me please?

the Cthulhu Hastur mtl rta mini

https://www.cthulhumod.com/hastur-mtl-rta-mini/


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/22)

I looked everywhere in SA...


----------



## Angelus (7/1/22)

hehe was worth a try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/2/22)

No too, nothing!


----------

